# Okay to be left alone?...



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey everyone







!
Please forgive me if i have asked (or someone else) this question before...







(I can't remember...)
Since malts are a very loving breed, and they love to be w/their families all the time, do you think they will be okay to be home alone sometimes for a couple of hours? Will they cry more? I'm afraid if I leave him sleeping to go grocery shopping he might wake up and cry if i'm not around and I don't want to stress the little guy out!


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

We've been trying to leave our baby alone for 30-45 min. each day. We do this in case he will have to be by himself for a couple hours or something. The first day, he didn't like it at all. Now it's been about two weeks, and he doesn't mind. He is so excited to see me come home! Start out leaving him alone for about 5 min. and increase the time. Just make sure that when you get home, you give him lots of love! He also has a brother and sister to play with when he is alone.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks guys for the tip!!







My little guy doesn't have anypup else except himself (only child :lol...


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

We leave Caesar ( 6 months old) alone in his cage and he doesnt seem to mind. Sometimes I think he enjoys the quiet time, haha. In his cage i have apuppy pad folded in the back (he cant hold his pee sometimes and then he can go on that he never poops in there). The rest of the cage has a little blanket to make it somewhat soft. THen I put some food on the blanket, some honey nut cheerios (his favorite) and a treat that he only gets when hes in his cage. We also leave a couple toys in there to help entertain him. We have a hammster water bottle on the side of the cage that he can drink out of and we leave the tv on for him for some extra noise. He goes in there willingly with no problem at all. WHen we first stated he would wine/bark some, now hes as quiet as can be. When we come home he is just so excited though he is like a little wiggle worm, its kind of cute. Good luck hope this might of helped.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I leave Tiki alone for a few hours every morning and then sometimes again in the afternoon. I know he often sleeps when I gone because he will be in the same spot as when I left







. I always take him on a long walk before I leave and then again after I return so he is getting plenty of exercise and can do his business  . When he was younger he had the kitchen to himself with an open crate, food water, blanket and chew toys. He never seems to mind; he doesn't cry when we leave (though he will often give me those puppy eyes







) and is always happy and excited when we return. If you are worried about him being lonely get another







"wink wink" (wish I could do that), or just start out by leaving for short peroids, extending the time you are gone every other day or so. He will soon learn that you are sure to return and there is nothing to worrey about.

Judi


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I am one of the lucky ones that I only work 4 days a week for 5 hours each day and work 10 minutes from home. Morgan has Bailey & Buddy as companions while I am out and they do, for the most part quite good. Morgan shakes in the beginning, but we leave a light on in the family room for them with a radio going and treats in their crates. That helps to settle Morgan in. I think that has to do with all the time he spent in one before I got him. But for the most part, they are all in their own seperate crate for the time being, but the crates are next to each other so they can see one another. Eventually once I have Bailey all trained, I plan on getting him used to being in with Morgan. The crate is plenty big enough for the both of them. But to put them together in increments of 10 minutes here and 10 minutes there to get them used to each other. When they are to the point where I know they won't kill each other I will let them stay together all the time. I am hoping this will calm Morgan nerves even more. But Bailey right now is NOT ready to be invading Morgan's territory. If things dont' work out as I am hoping, they will just stay the way they are now all will be "okay" with the world.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Sampson can be left alone all day, it doesnt bother him much now, he will just eat and sleep all day, Maggie is ok if Sampson is there but I wouldnt leave her alone all by herself, she also cant "hold it" more than 4 hours, she is small and her bladder must be extra small :lol: but Sampson can make it all day, as others have said you just need to leave them alone for a short period of time and increase it until the dog and you are comfortable with it


----------

